# Brainworx bx_console Focusrite SC



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 6, 2019)

https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/products/bx_console_focusrite_sc.html


----------



## wst3 (Jul 6, 2019)

oh my!


----------



## benmrx (Jul 6, 2019)

In my best Joey Lawrence voice..... “Whoa”


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## JEPA (Jul 6, 2019)

till yet no price announcement... is it free?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 6, 2019)

JEPA said:


> till yet no price announcement... is it free?



for 14 days.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 6, 2019)

my guess:

$399.


----------



## JEPA (Jul 6, 2019)

we all are buying full price


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 6, 2019)

OH MY WORD!
They are Killing it... first Shadow Hills and now this


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 7, 2019)

I could care less about fake Analog consoles but I would buy anything Dirk makes.
The 14 day trial is perfect too.

My main concern is total MIDI Control. The sound will be fine especially on an RME/Ferrofish rig.

If he implemented full MIDI CC# like he did 15 years ago on his DSP Plugs I’ll be quite relieved.
The Demo will tell me everything I need to know.

It’s so odd that RME TotalMix, UAD Console II are still “working” on this.
Most likely because it’s a freebie for buying their interface.
Softube and Harrison don’t impress me, I’ve already got Custom Mixers that have had 20 years of development. Total MIDI Control, built in FX, awesome IEM/ Bussing options.

That’s exactly why I need something as a back up. My last interface is from 2009, the converter from 2005. They’re awesome so of course to see something that I can fall back on or just start using so I can have my DSP Rack as a spare.

Now these 8 core CPUs make more sense.

If anyone here with a six or eight core rig demos this, please chip in.
I can only test with my Quads atm.

Cheerz


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 7, 2019)

I am obsessed with automation in everything.
My new puppy that replaced my beloved DAWg that could hunt is named MIDI.
Hence the obsession.


----------



## burp182 (Jul 7, 2019)

Who's a good boy??!!

Gorgeous.


----------



## S.M Hassani (Jul 7, 2019)

Rottweilers are to die for! 
And that is one cute puppy.

I shared many years of my life with a whole pack of them. Nowadays we enjoy the company of one.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 16, 2020)

Got one extra, if anyone’s interested.


----------



## JEPA (Jan 17, 2020)

Fleer said:


> Got one extra, if anyone’s interested.


How much?


----------



## Fleer (Jan 17, 2020)

PM’ed


----------

